# Any DU employees on here????



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have an issue where no one knows who the account was set up under at my company (yes they are idiots as well whoever got the idea to have a bunch of random people call and set up accounts, and all give different info for every account).

Because I dont have the 'good' name (if I hear this term again I am going to scream at someone), they wont fix my cable nor my home phone (phone never has worked, cable not for eleven months) and my 256kb internet is 15 to 18kb speed and even though they have newer better package, will not change it either. 

Anyone???? Anyone with ideas???? 

How I love this place...... ..... .........


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Call them, blast them, tell them you'd like to speak to a manager and if they do not get back to you asap, you will take this to "higher authorities." Always works for me!

And whatever you do.....do NOT give them your "good name"!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I find going to an actual DU store is more productive than talking on the phone with a customer servi... hahahahaha.. sorry couldn't say the whole job title with a straight face.. we're actually waiting for DU to disconnect their services for non-payment so we can switch everything to that other wonderful supplier.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea, I said, well can you disconnect it. They said, madam you will have to go to a du outlet ... blah blah blah. I said, will i need the 'good' name to disconnect it, and he said.... "Yes Madam"

 I swear.... they hire the dumbest people in the universe. It is like they can speak english but have no clue what it is they are saying.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Just fail to pay it and open up a new account. When they ask for their money on the old account tell them you don't know the 'good name' of the account so are unable to help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've spent all day trying to find out from Du what the contention ratio of their business broadband packages are. Eventually I was told that the speed of the broadband would depend on how many people were sharing the bandwith. For those unfamiliar with what I was trying to find out, I need to know how many people will be sharing the bandwith. Seemingly no-one in their technical department had any idea.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

No service provider will make changes to the account if they cannot identify the owner of the account.

just call them and explain. If they don't listen to you (ok you gotta be reasonable too ) that you are going to take to RTA.

If you say the watchdog RTA they will listen to you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Surely you mean TRA? Why would she want to take them to the Road and Transport Authority? LOL


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Surely you mean TRA? Why would she want to take them to the Road and Transport Authority? LOL


sorry meant TRA-UAE's Telecoms Regulatory Authority (TRA)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> No service provider will make changes to the account if they cannot identify the owner of the account.
> 
> just call them and explain. If they don't listen to you (ok you gotta be reasonable too ) that you are going to take to RTA.
> 
> If you say the watchdog RTA they will listen to you


All I am saying is that my company is paying for a service, I am in this apartment, and the service doesnt work... fix it! Not even saying I want them to 'upgrade' the account to the LOWER price and go from the 256kb that was the low tier combined package and change it to the now lower priced 8mb low tiered combined home account minimum for the internet... Just FIX THE CABLE. If I wasnt sitting in this apartment, then entering my customer number and pincode I would think wouldnt work. ??? 

It is just frustrating. And yes, part of that frustration is my own companies fault.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

zin said:


> Just fail to pay it and open up a new account. When they ask for their money on the old account tell them you don't know the 'good name' of the account so are unable to help.


Ahhh, classic move there. :clap2:

I never enjoyed going to the DU offices for anything. It was always like pulling teeth in there. Even when I thought I had the system dialed in for the multiple accounts we had, they always had a curve for me.

Jynx, I think you will have to stretch the truth with them if you want anything, but by all means speak with a Manager and then let them know that you will be coming down there to see them personally. That will put them on the spot in front of other subordinates and possibly get them to act.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Get an arabic speaking mate to phone up the arabic helpline, I've found that works with Etisilat.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Jynxgirl, do you Twitter? I have seen Du respond very quickly to issues raised on Twitter. Try that...seriously.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The arabic person who wants the tv to work.... is at a loss what to do. I am about done calling du for my two year stretch. 

And my company said would handle it STRAIGHT AWAY... Still nothing come of it. 

 I love Dubai... really I do.


----------

